# Car Cost Estimator



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi!

My team and I have come up with a system to calculate a way to estimate whats the cost to run a Uber business, either you will break even, make a profit, or if the amount you make will be worth your while. There's a lot of factors put into this (insurance, car cost, car depreciate/trade in value, gas, maintenance cost, etc etc.)

Please Contact me if you're interested. As of right now, this service is FREE from me. However, if I change my mind, I will let you know what's the price I've decided on. I will also post it on here as well.


Tell me these information IF YOU ARE CURRENT UBER Driver:
Zip/City you are operating in
your current insurance cost
your current weekly earnings
your current vehicle information (year/make and model/miles)

If you are INTERESTED IN BECOMING AN UBER DRIVER/LOOKING FOR A NEW CAR FOR UBER:
Zip/City you are operating
Your insurance cost (please get a quote from your insurance agency)
the vehicle you're interested in buying for it (year/make and model/miles

Any additional information I'll need, I will contact you.

FOR EXAMPLE

For me I figured I can make additional $22812/year using a brand new 2015 Toyota Corolla 
But If i were to use a 2008 Toyota Corolla, I will be making $25k/year

However, my decision will probably be buying a brand new toyota corolla because even though it's $2000 difference, I might be spending more on repairs on a 2008 toyota corolla


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

Please call Chuck Norris. I think a spy has been located.

Tell me these information IF YOU ARE CURRENT UBER Driver:
Zip/City you are operating in - *No*
your current insurance cost - *No*
your current weekly earnings - *No*
your current vehicle information (year/make and model/miles) - *No*
Zip/City you are operating - *No*
Your insurance cost (please get a quote from your insurance agency) - *No*
the vehicle you're interested in buying for it (year/make and model/miles - *No*
Any additional information I'll need, I will contact you. - *No*


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i don't know how this info will be used against you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i don't know how this info will be used against you.


Wait a minute. It's you again.

Please post all of your requested information - about you, first. Then I'll think about it...maybe.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Your figures do not make any sense!

First of all, your brand new vehicle will take a hit of 20% as soon as it driven of the lot.
Then, you have your yearly depreciation of anywhere from 45-65% per year.

The life span of that type of vehicle driven for this purpose (VFH) is less than 5 years, with an estimated yearly mileage of 25,000 per year (been conservative).
The value of your vehicle at the end of 5 years will be $0.00

Thus, it will have cost you $25,000 where your 2008 at $2,000 per year maintenance would have cost you $ 10,000

You and your team need to take up more classes on this matter.

PS BTW "if I change my mind" change your mind about posting crap on here.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver, to answer your questions:

1)
Your vehicle will take a 20% hit as soon as it drives off the lot is a Myth. This is an excuse car dealership uses to convince you when you attempt to trade in/buy back. They want to take 20% off your vehicle if you request to 'buy back" or trade in so they can resell it at a 3% depreciation. I know this because I work at a dealer. You buy your car brand new at $20,000. Off course when you trade in, they will only offer $16,000 even though it's "brand new condition." This way they can resell it for $19,500 to make a quick $3,500 off you in profit.

2) what kind of vehicle has a 45-65% per year? Maybe you shouldn't be driving these vehicle for Uber. Average depreciation for vehicles is 15-20%/year

3) 5 years, 25,000/ year = 125,000 miles. What kind of car has $0 value after only 5 years 125,000 miles?

4) Where are you doing maintenance? My near by Toyota dealership offer first 2 years /24,000 miles of service for free. Or my nearby Nissan dealership offer lifetime tire rotation/oil change/inspection for free for $1800. Find out your nearby dealer. A lot of dealer offer maintenance package for people who maintain your car a lot. This will save you a lot of money. For "big ticket items" you can look into extended warranty plans that covers up to 125/150,000 miles.

I have calculated several types of vehicle depreciation only $8000 after 5 years with 125,000. This means it will only cost me $8000 to operate for 5 years. i don't know what you mean $25,000.

I believe you are doing this completely wrong, no wonder people like you complain about making little to none from uber.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

MOD, please move this post to "vehicle section of the forum" I posted in the wrong section and I just realized that a day too late.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> My team and I have come up with a system to calculate a way to estimate whats the cost to run a Uber business, either you will break even, make a profit, or if the amount you make will be worth your while. There's a lot of factors put into this (insurance, car cost, car depreciate/trade in value, gas, maintenance cost, etc etc.)
> 
> ...


 Current
Beverly Hills
Insurance is $2,500 month
Weekly earnings is $0
Buying a 2015 Rolls Royce Big Ass Ride
Will I make any money on Uber X?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I was selling cars long before you were most likely born, and that was back in the days of the oil crisis. So, don't preach to me about the myths of car dealers.

"In the end, it is almost always less expensive to hang on to your current car than to buy a new one. Even the most-expensive repair bills for an old car can't outweigh the cost of depreciation on a new one."
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/12/what-that-car-really-costs-to-own/index.htm

I suggest you read the above linked article.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Personal vehicle, yes maybe making the repairs might be cheaper.

But if you're using uber, do you want to have the risk of car failure in the middle of driving someone?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Open up your eyes in your market, wherever that is and tell me how many newer model cabs you see on the road? 
They will run those cars to the ground before buying new vehicles.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

actually I see a lot of cab around my area driving brand new Camry and Prius.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

ny cab companies buys old beat up police interceptors around the country because they're only $3000.

They can "run those cars to the ground" because they pay mechanics $25/hour to do maintenace on these cars. They do 3-4 cars at a time, which leads to only $7/car for oil change and tire rotation. They probably work with 3rd insurance company to repair the big ticket times to have parts and labor reimbursed. This is why it cost them really cheap to maintain them old ford queen vics

that's why they can drive those car to the ground before buying new vehicles. For uber drivers, we don't have that luxury.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

here's a couple comparisons for depreciation value for new and used cars after 3 years, 120,000miles if you are driving 40,000 miles a year:
Nissan Sentra S:
Brand New: $13995
3 years 120,000 miles later: $4867 (dealer trade in)
Depreciation: 9128

Used:
2009, 50447 miles = 49000
3 years 120000 miles later = $3242

Depreciation $5758
$4000 difference. 

Toyota corolla:
Brand new $14249
3 years, 120000 miles later = $5460 (trade in)
Depreciation = $8789

2008 80,000 miles = $9000
3 years with 160,000 miles = 2648 (trade in value)
depreciation: 6352

Difference in new/used: $2437.

Difference in getting a used one vs a new one, is $2437

why not get a new one, since you might spend more on maintenance and repairs on a used for, for $2437 difference?


----------



## fulpow (Feb 16, 2015)

ure not accurate sir


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

this don't apply to london


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Wait a minute. It's you again.
> 
> Please post all of your requested information - about you, first. Then I'll think about it...maybe.


You still haven't shared your own personal details. You first.


----------

